# h h help me....



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

This was the only thing I was able to find. scroll down to the bottom of this page, and you'll see a list of Music Box tracks you can find on the Dark Shadows Compilation CD:

http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cach...oky+music+box+record&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us


DaethMask mentions *HERE* that he will be uploading the collection soon.


----------



## thedeadshallrule (Apr 2, 2008)

thank you!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Halloweiner...Cool Banner!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. I made that about 4 years ago. It was one of my first attempts at an animated gif.


----------



## noxela (Apr 16, 2008)

hello everyone


----------

